# E-Brake Light coming on.



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys, my e-brake light has recently started coming on and off intermittently on my dash. The e-brake function properly and is down all the way. Where is the sensor for the dash e-brake light? Can I fix this small, but annoying problem?


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

check your brake fluid


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

HuPeRcHiLd said:


> Hey guys, my e-brake light has recently started coming on and off intermittently on my dash. The e-brake function properly and is down all the way. Where is the sensor for the dash e-brake light? Can I fix this small, but annoying problem?


Is the battery light coming on too?


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, I just checked the brake fluid and it seemed low, but not at min. I filled it back up, no light!!!! Thanks Prophet! That light was driving me crazy.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

just speaking from experience


----------

